# how much eo to use?



## countryfolk (Nov 8, 2008)

My recipe has 40 oz of oils in them, how much cinnamon eo is safe to use? Also is nutmeg eo safe on the skin?


----------



## live4suds (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry we were too late  :roll: Check out our replies to your question in the soap forum...  I believe nutmeg is *not* a skin irritant.


----------

